A practical relational query compiler in 500 lines of code - one-more-minute
======
life_is_short
[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/10/11/a-practical-
re...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/10/11/a-practical-relational-
query-compiler-in-500-lines/)

------
S4M
The link is missing.

